# IBS New York 2017, Anyone?



## PattyS (Aug 23, 2016)

Hey evryone, i'm really excited for this big event, it will be my first time there!

"More than 65,200 salon owners, managers and beauty professionals, eager to build their careers and increase their skills, joined us at the foremost event in beauty, IBS New York. More than 500 exhibitors lined the show floor - from new businesses to veteran industry-leaders, IBS New York delivered the most innovative companies in one exhibit hall"

I'm gonna start saving! I't a bit close to me, I'll be be taking a bwi shuttle, i'm just looking for a nice and of course an affordable hotel!

Anyone interested? 

Here is the link to the event! International Beauty Show New York - IBS New York - New York - March 6-8, 2016 | IBS New York


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 24, 2016)

Moved this to Industry Discussion. It didn't belong in Recommendations (that section is for product recs), but I didn't know where else to put it, and this sounds like an industry event, so I put it here.


----------

